# Username Change: Richard B. Davis



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2005)

Just to inform the board and prevent confusion, Tom Skerritt, who previously had the username "Richard B. Davis" has had his username changed to "Bernard_Marx"


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 10, 2005)

Why?


[Edited on 2-10-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Why?



Tom was concerned about Davis' lack of orthodoxy. And Marx is an interesting character in Brave New World.

edited for clearity.

[Edited on 2-10-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh, I'm getting ready to read that. Now I can think of him in context...


----------



## turmeric (Feb 10, 2005)

I wanna be the Savage!

Just kidding!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 10, 2005)




----------

